# Touch ups and sanding in Glencoe Ontario



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Drywaller in Ontario.:lol:


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

At least he is happy in his work.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't think he is smiling because he is happy. I think he is bloody crazy.
If I had to sand that mess with a hand block I would lose mind too.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

He has edges showing after painting too lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Drywaller in Ontario.:lol:


Ha ha, your trying to say that's me, he looks nothing like Jerry Gracia:whistling2:

The bigger question is, ,,,,, how much are you paying that guy, to sand after your work Mudshark. Must be a lot, hence the big smile:thumbup:

You couldn't pay me enough to sand that work

Nice tape job


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

OMG!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

What happened 2buck? Did your nail spotter break down and you had to do them by hand again? :bangin:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

He must have let the new guy spot the screws.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> He must have let the new guy spot the screws.


Actually, I got some that look worse than that from the 1st day of a newb working for me

But he's got the hang of them now, and he did very well on the nail spotter too:thumbup:, seems to pick up on the tools well, but not as good at the hand stuff, time shall tell


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats the trouble though isnt it production. Someone that can finish by hand has an eye for what is required and in the long run being able to do both hand & tools is best. But it has to come down to production. So getting them on the tools asap is what has to happen.

One thing I will say about our government is that they give good subsidies to you if you put on an apprentice. It can take away "some" of the pain.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Thats the trouble though isnt it production. Someone that can finish by hand has an eye for what is required and in the long run being able to do both hand & tools is best. But it has to come down to production. So getting them on the tools asap is what has to happen.
> 
> One thing I will say about our government is that they give good subsidies to you if you put on an apprentice. It can take away "some" of the pain.


Screw the government:furious: The less you deal with them the better.:yes:

I just do it the old fashion way, pay them [email protected] wages, till they start earning their wage. Also, more concerned that they do things right in the beginning, not how fast they do it. Not the best house to be training a guy in right now, it's all high work..... but at least I didn't half to teach him how to put scaffold together:thumbsup:


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Ha ha, your trying to say that's me, he looks nothing like Jerry Gracia:whistling2:
> 
> The bigger question is, ,,,,, how much are you paying that guy, to sand after your work Mudshark. Must be a lot, hence the big smile:thumbup:
> 
> ...


looks more like a Muddauber then a Mudshark.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Naaaah thats not 2buck, he looks too young and slim.....and happy 
:jester:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

gazman said:


> Thats the trouble though isnt it production. Someone that can finish by hand has an eye for what is required and in the long run being able to do both hand & tools is best. But it has to come down to production. So getting them on the tools asap is what has to happen.
> 
> One thing I will say about our government is that they give good subsidies to you if you put on an apprentice. It can take away "some" of the pain.


 
"Some" only. If my calculations are correct, given 4 wks holiday, 10 public holidays, 10 sick days, compo premiums, super, LSL, and 6 weeks at tafe, I need $1.65 of production for every site time dollar I pay an apprentice.

That doesn't factor in lost money to bunged up tools, casual pay to the parade of idiots who come through (before you can't face any more and just hire the seemingly least idiotic), "learning curve," tafe costs should I choose to pay them, associated office time, retard-safe equipment and time spent on safety, yearly changes in the transitional award scheme, etc. 

I'd say their 'incentives' wouldn't even cover my unfactored costs but I call it break even on them anyway. I still multiply his gross pay x $1.65 for reckoning the factored labour costs. I'd consider myself truly in the black at about $1.80 per gross site dollar paid.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

well if that is 2buck I can see why 2bjr used 120 grit to sand final coat


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You are right Jason as I said some.of the pain. In Victoria we only pay around $100.00 a rear for work cover for apprentices though.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> well if that is 2buck I can see why 2bjr used 120 grit to sand final coat


 That 120 grit really bugs you ..Don't It joe?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> That 120 grit really bugs you ..Don't It joe?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> That 120 grit really bugs you ..Don't It joe?


Don't worry joe, I keep the 3 main grits, 120, 150, and 180, it all depends on what mud is being supplied to us. But if it's that machine mud, even the 180 is too rough:blink:

Machine mud is the only mud I refuse to use (to coat with), it's the CGC (USG) mud meant to be used with the bazooka. You don't half to add as much water to it. but I find it takes for ever to dry, way to soft to sand, and there's problems of the mud flaking off when they paint.

There, in 2 paragraphs , I went right off topic:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Don't worry joe, I keep the 3 main grits, 120, 150, and 180, it all depends on what mud is being supplied to us. But if it's that machine mud, even the 180 is too rough:blink:
> 
> Machine mud is the only mud I refuse to use (to coat with), it's the CGC (USG) mud meant to be used with the bazooka. You don't half to add as much water to it. but I find it takes for ever to dry, way to soft to sand, and there's problems of the mud flaking off when they paint.
> 
> There, in 2 paragraphs , I went right off topic:whistling2:


Yeah some mud you sand with different paper, just a part of life


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

120 rough sand on seams @ butts as long as it don't hit the paper..helps me to hide the tape line...black-top...a/p


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> 120 rough sand on seams @ butts as long as it don't hit the paper..helps me to hide the tape line...black-top...a/p


 thats pretty stout Moore (120)I dont even think I can get that at supply yard. 240 after I soften it down by sanding smooth concrete floor for bout 10 seconds. Lite weight mud is soft but the stuff we use aint marshmallow mud or take long to dry. Its the sh1zzel my nizzel


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> thats pretty stout Moore (120)I dont even think I can get that at supply yard. 240 after I soften it down by sanding smooth concrete floor for bout 10 seconds. Lite weight mud is soft but the stuff we use aint marshmallow mud or take long to dry. Its the sh1zzel my nizzel


Chris, have you tried taking a new sand block to your paper? That way you soften both at the same time:thumbsup: Beadex light topping dries FAST.


----------



## mudman46 (Jan 11, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Drywaller in Ontario.:lol:


man go back to mud school


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I think he calls himself

:nerd: GOOD ENOUGH TAPING 

And I think he is a Toronto Maple Leafs Fan


----------



## bevo (Dec 3, 2011)

Jason said:


> "Some" only. If my calculations are correct, given 4 wks holiday, 10 public holidays, 10 sick days, compo premiums, super, LSL, and 6 weeks at tafe, I need $1.65 of production for every site time dollar I pay an apprentice.
> 
> That doesn't factor in lost money to bunged up tools, casual pay to the parade of idiots who come through (before you can't face any more and just hire the seemingly least idiotic), "learning curve," tafe costs should I choose to pay them, associated office time, retard-safe equipment and time spent on safety, yearly changes in the transitional award scheme, etc.
> 
> I'd say their 'incentives' wouldn't even cover my unfactored costs but I call it break even on them anyway. I still multiply his gross pay x $1.65 for reckoning the factored labour costs. I'd consider myself truly in the black at about $1.80 per gross site dollar paid.


Ive got 3 apprentices and some days I wonder why I do it to myself...then some days they go great. The first few months is the worst then they make me some money. I think I have started 7 apprentices in the past 2 years and out of that 3 have come good. 

Jason...what do you mean 'should I choose to pay it" regarding tafe fees. Id love to find a way out of that $1500 i spend each year.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

bevo said:


> Ive got 3 apprentices and some days I wonder why I do it to myself...then some days they go great. The first few months is the worst then they make me some money. I think I have started 7 apprentices in the past 2 years and out of that 3 have come good.
> 
> Jason...what do you mean 'should I choose to pay it" regarding tafe fees. Id love to find a way out of that $1500 i spend each year.


 
Finally getting back to you, bevo. Sorry about the delay. Took me some time to get around to checking up on this (a whole phone call). You know how this game can be.

In WA, according to tafe, I don't have to pay the fees. A lot of employers choose to but not all.

It's a moot point anymore tho. I let the kid go. His first day was his best day. Wish I knew what happened to the guy who moved his feet with purpose and paid attention. As soon as he "had the job" it was like Invasion of the Apprentice Snatchers. Where'd the guy I hired go? :blink:

Just came from a wonderful driveway conference with him, his evil-eyed mate, and his mother. Yes. His mother. Why! She must know why! And there better be good reasons! And lots of them! (There are.) I am now to justify my business decisions to people's mothers.

She actually called him my "baby worker" and suggested in no uncertain terms that I'm lacking in the milk-of-human-kindness department.

I'm not going through this garbage again. Good luck with your skills shortage, Australia.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Jason said:


> Finally getting back to you, bevo. Sorry about the delay. Took me some time to get around to checking up on this (a whole phone call). You know how this game can be.
> 
> In WA, according to tafe, I don't have to pay the fees. A lot of employers choose to but not all.
> 
> ...


Too funny:thumbup:

But don't give up on hiring a new guy. Next time, just interview their Mother first


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am hearing you Jason. The last one that I put on was great for the trial period but as soon as he "had the job" in his opinion he got the go slows. I tried everything apart from shoving my foot up his rear end. I gave him a full year and repeated warnings before I sent him on his way. I think that he thought that I was bluffing when I continually told him to shape up or ship out. I did not enjoy giving him the sack but he was costing me money and doing my head in.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

AND....That's why I work alone!!!:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> AND....That's why I work alone!!!:yes:


Want 2bjr, Dwc gave up on him already:blink:

hard worker, just no license, truck or tools, well...... a hawk, a trowel, and a bazooka:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Want 2bjr, Dwc gave up on him already:blink:
> 
> hard worker, just no license, truck or tools, well...... a hawk, a trowel, and a bazooka:whistling2:


So now whats he going to do?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> So now whats he going to do?











He was talking about getting what I call Union Union work, (government jobs etc...) where they hand tape everything..... but...... winter is the wrong time of the year to be job hunting in Canada so.........


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> He was talking about getting what I call Union Union work, (government jobs etc...) where they hand tape everything..... but...... winter is the wrong time of the year to be job hunting in Canada so.........


You know you want him back, better the devil know than the devil you have to train from scratch, put your hands in your pockets, shrug your shoulders up, point your head to the ground and maybe kick a stone or something, and mumble to him.... Ya know, I could always do with an extra pair of hands, soooo....how bout it.
Maybe wipe a wee tear out of your eye so you look sincere.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'll give It till spring.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> I'll give It till spring.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The Loaf used to go alright. He came out here last year and performed at the AFL (Australian Football League) grand final. The poor guy was a total flop he will NEVER get that gig again.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hahaha! Look at this guy go! :laughing:
Sanding with a mud pan and knife ready in hand!
If I had that many touch-ups i'd shoot myself in the head!
If I had any touch-ups i'd shoot myself in the head. haha


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Look at this guy go! :laughing:
> Sanding with a mud pan and knife ready in hand!
> If I had that many touch-ups i'd shoot myself in the head!
> If I had any touch-ups i'd shoot myself in the head. haha


 Good video precision


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Look at this guy go! :laughing:
> Sanding with a mud pan and knife ready in hand!
> If I had that many touch-ups i'd shoot myself in the head!
> If I had any touch-ups i'd shoot myself in the head. haha


Hey Precision Taping - welcome to DWT. 

2buckcanuck is from Glencoe so now you see why I gave him some ribbing over on Contractor Talk. He deserves it for liking the Toronto Maple Leafs.

Oh No - you probably do too.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

smisner50s said:


> Good video precision


Thanks man. I'll have more videos coming in regularly.
Keep an eye out. 



Mudshark said:


> Hey Precision Taping - welcome to DWT.
> 
> 2buckcanuck is from Glencoe so now you see why I gave him some ribbing over on Contractor Talk. He deserves it for liking the Toronto Maple Leafs.
> 
> Oh No - you probably do too.


Thanks MudShark!
Glad to be here. Seems pretty chill so far. Everybody's pretty nice.
And naw, I dont follow sports that much. Too busy.
When I have spare time im on here with you guys


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

OK - I guess all you tapers from Ontario arent so bad as that guy in post 1


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Yeah some mud you sand with different paper, just a part of life


Or in the case of the fellow in the photo "Some mud you sand with a 5 O'clock shadow, some with a 3 day growth, just part of life"


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Just wanted to revive this thread....:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Just wanted to revive this thread....:whistling2:


Well in that case, we should show the picture of the man who loves to sand his work


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey look, I'm not picking on 2Buck :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Hey look, I'm not picking on 2Buck :whistling2:


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Just wanted to revive this thread....:whistling2:


Is it Just me or does that look like PT in about 20 Years.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> Is it Just me or does that look like PT in about 20 Years.


Dear god!!! I'm gonna look like 2buck in 20years?!


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

Always a bad sign when someone's holding their sanding gear and a pan full of mud. "You're going to need a bigger sander (boat)."


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

A smooth finish said:


> Is it Just me or does that look like PT in about 20 Years.


I really do have to change my user name.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Dear god!!! I'm gonna look like 2buck in 20years?!


That means it will be 20 years before you score with the Ladies:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> That means it will be 20 years before you score with the Ladies:yes:


Prostitutes and cross dressers don't count 2buck. :jester:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Prostitutes and cross dressers don't count 2buck. :jester:


So which one of you 2 is into the cross dressers. Is that a thing in Ontario?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> So which one of you 2 is into the cross dressers. Is that a thing in Ontario?


Haha! I have no clue if that's a thing in Ontario.
I don't wander the streets looking for them.
2buck on the other hand...:whistling2:


----------

